# Are there any WORTHWHILE reptile shops in BLACKPOOL?



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi all.

Im off to Blackpool for 4 days on Friday, are there any shops worth visiting?

I will be busy so only interested in shops that are WORTH taking time out to visit 

Many Thanks

Gary


----------



## LDP (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes The Reptile Room & world of water


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Never been there, but if Pete thinks it's good it must be, check it out here:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/163245-reptile-rooms-there-better-shop.html


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if World of Water is the one i'm thinking of it isn't that clever so if you're busy give it a miss as it only has a small reptile room.

you will NEED to go to the rep room though, there's loads of stock and you can spend ages there.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

only place to go is the reptile rooms

and have a look at the nile monitor : victory:


----------



## LUISSSSSSSS (Jan 8, 2009)

*rep shop*

go to the reptile room in clevelys, its brilliant


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Go to the reptile rooms its the best shop around and with a great range of reptiles and great staff u cant go wrong its a quality shop and only round the corner from my house im in there most days lol world of water is not worth wasting ur time with not much in and very over priced on most things


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

they have a website if you need any directions :2thumb:The Reptile Room


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

reptile room is great! went there again the other day, top shop!


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

garysumpter said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Im off to Blackpool for 4 days on Friday, are there any shops worth visiting?
> 
> ...


Off to the magic convention then Gary? My son is going too SAMH on here he`s been to the last six i think.


----------



## geckoface (Mar 12, 2007)

*reptile rooms*

the reptile room in cleveleys is the best reptile shop ive ever visited. highly reccomended


----------

